# Spearfishing Alabama Pyramids July 2011



## The Drizz (Apr 11, 2011)

I got a go pro hd hero a few weeks ago and have been filming most of my dives since. This video is a compilation of three dives on Alabama pyramids. It's my first video, tell me what you think.

http://vimeo.com/26692019


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks good for the video. Nice shootin. You sure put a hurtin on em with the spike!:thumbup: I think ya kilt em! I don't dive so can't really judge the distances but a few of them looked like pretty far shots. How far will you shoot at fish? Good job, keep posting the video's. Thanks.


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

great video. also as a selling point for the pyramids is that it comes with fish holders built in:thumbsup:


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

sweet vid man. love the vizz. that is what we get here all the time. good shootin.


----------



## Welchy (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice video bro. I like the spike. I can't wait to get out Saturday. Hope the weather holds.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice fishin' there. Have you seen the aftermarket add on flat lens for the GoPro? Will give you MUCH better clarification w/ you'd vids. Mako (speargun site) seamed to have the best deal &customer service on the scuba forums that I read. Just a thought :thumbsup: Keep up the good hunting!


----------

